# Laterite



## FishyBusiness (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

I am new to this forum, although I have been in the Aquarium industry for a long time, I have never personally done a full planted tank, so I thought I would give it a go. I live in Australia and I would like to get some users feedback on Laterite as a substrate additive.

Has anyone used it and if so what were the benefits and downfalls of using it?

How much should I use in a 3ftx2ftx2ft tank?

Should I use it with anything else other than gravel?

Thanks in advance

Jamie


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I've used it before under pool filter sand. I have no negative feedback about it. It did a good job at growing plants. It does tell you on the box instructions on how much to use according to the size tank you have.


----------



## FishyBusiness (Sep 30, 2008)

The good thing about Australia is you can dig this stuff out of the ground, that is why I was not sure how much to add. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

Like trenac said put a layer of pool-filter sand over top of it as it's one of the
harder substrate types for a new planted tank enthusiast. The trick is to try
not to get it into your water column or it will take forever to filter out. You
won't fully succeed but the less you get stirred up the faster your tank will
clear.

- Brad


----------



## mrakhnyansky (Nov 25, 2007)

Adding Laterire to ADA Aquasoil substrate is necessary or not?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

mrakhnyansky said:


> Adding Laterire to ADA Aquasoil substrate is necessary or not?


ADA AquaSoil is a full service substrate. You don't need to add anything to it. It really does well growing plants.


----------



## mrakhnyansky (Nov 25, 2007)

What is main role of power sand, ADA suggests to use it as first layer on the bottom, and cover it with aqua-soil?


----------

